# Solid Loc Frames



## scott8801 (Oct 27, 2011)

Does anyone know if the Solid Loc frames that Ryonet is now offering the same as the Shur Loc system that is already out there?


----------



## LoneWolf2 (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep, exactly the same, just painted green.


----------



## sewexclusive (Mar 14, 2009)

They just rebranded the system. If you look close at the label it has the Shur-Loc logo on them. Think I going to give them a try. I like the idea of the conversion kit for older static frames.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

sewexclusive said:


> They just rebranded the system. If you look close at the label it has the Shur-Loc logo on them. Think I going to give them a try. I like the idea of the conversion kit for older static frames.


Good Eye!


----------



## shartman (Dec 18, 2008)

Has anyone used them? Just looking for some feedback. Thinking about the conversion kit. Got a bunch of old frames.


----------



## sewexclusive (Mar 14, 2009)

Received my kit from Ryonet today. Stretched one screen, and it is tight. Got it coated and will print with it soon.


----------



## sewexclusive (Mar 14, 2009)

Printed today with the Solid Loc frames. Set up a 110 mesh and printed simple spot color design. Set off contact around 1/16 inch. Very little effort needed to push squeeze. Nice crisp print, great coverage.
One thing, the frames are a little heavier than my other static frames, so make sure your print head can hold screen up.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Ill take it you don't have a tension meter to see where there at. It would be interesting to see where there at, how long they stay there and what the second stage strip returns them to and how long they stay there. If I didn't already use the Newman Roller frames for the past 6 years I would test out 1 but I think the tool is more then I would invest in to test them. The system has been out for awhile under the Shurloc name any others with feedback?


----------



## ShirtShack&More (Oct 25, 2010)

sewexclusive said:


> They just rebranded the system. If you look close at the label it has the Shur-Loc logo on them. Think I going to give them a try. I like the idea of the conversion kit for older static frames.


 I have both the shurloc frames and the conversion kits for the statics. I'm not to crazy about the conversion kits though. They add about 3/8's to the frames thickness. You almost have to leave a space in between them in the rack to dry. Also statics have a tendency to warp so even though you will have greater tension your frame will remain warped so it still creates a problem when printing.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

sewexclusive said:


> Printed today with the Solid Loc frames. Set up a 110 mesh and printed simple spot color design. Set off contact around 1/16 inch. Very little effort needed to push squeeze. Nice crisp print, great coverage.
> One thing, the frames are a little heavier than my other static frames, so make sure your print head can hold screen up.


Great feedback, thank you!


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

sewexclusive said:


> Printed today with the Solid Loc frames. Set up a 110 mesh and printed simple spot color design. Set off contact around 1/16 inch. Very little effort needed to push squeeze. Nice crisp print, great coverage.
> One thing, the frames are a little heavier than my other static frames, so make sure your print head can hold screen up.


How has the Solid Loc system held up?


----------



## sewexclusive (Mar 14, 2009)

They are my go to screens. Have printed over 1K shirts on one screen without much tension loss. Tried the conversion on one of my static frames and did not care for it, to heavy. My press springs would not hold frame up. Will purchase my frames soon.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Sweet! Thanks for the feedback. It's a big investment we're looking at also doing so glad to hear they are working out.


----------



## killroy (Feb 16, 2014)

I bought some Shurlock 125's with the murakami S mesh and all i can say is WOW!! It makes printing on a manual a breeze. Silk screen shouldn't be done with force. A lot of screen printers are literally driving their ink into the shirt and not laying it on top and in return are getting some ruff print and not so sharp lines. The 125's with the S mesh is a really nice combo. You get a very thin ink deposit with awesome coverage. In the past I would use 200 & 230 alot, just so i could help control the ink deposit. I've always stayed away from 110's, even for an underbase. The 150 S mesh and shurlock frames will make your wrist feel so much better on a big run. All I use now are the S mesh "150, 225, 350". There will be a learning curve when it comes to handling the S mesh. I've pop 3 of them, but all could've been avoided. Changing out the mesh was a breeze. No longer had to pile them up and wait till i had enough to send off and get re-meshed The 125's clean up much better than static frames. When I first was looking to upgrade from static My heart was stuck on the Newman rollers. After doing some research i came across the Shurlock's 125's. So glad I did. I would commit and buy some. Compliment the 125's with the S mesh. Your prints will look so much better. All of my customers can see the difference.


----------



## jbjet45 (Apr 22, 2013)

We have been using shur loc for almost a year now. We have also popped a screen or 2 on install, but it is very rare. We are a small shop and we can change mesh without having to buy frames. They always print nice. We started with the changeover kit and still use all of them regularly, but prefer the frames that are made for the panels. I just ordered 5 more frames that will be here Monday. 


The ryonet frames are a different size but are the exact same system.

Also, I have not had a bit of trouble with the panels stretching during use. The second stage is not a second stage, you have to stretch them all the way to use them at all.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks jbjet and kilroy, glad to hear they are a good screen for printing on. We're hoping to start getting a couple each month. Did you guys go with the Ryonet sizes?


----------



## killroy (Feb 16, 2014)

ericsson2416 said:


> Thanks jbjet and kilroy, glad to hear they are a good screen for printing on. We're hoping to start getting a couple each month. Did you guys go with the Ryonet sizes?


I went straight to shur-loc and using 20x24. Just make sure you put some pledge on the inside of the lock frames. They will lock much easier. Like I said before get some 150's S mesh. Especially with spot colors. Makes printing so much easier. Get a few extra panels.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the pledge tip killroy.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I tried a shurloc frame. With standard Marakami mesh panel the tension dropped too low for my liking. I got a S mesh panel that seems to be holding close to 22N after several print and reclaiming. That would usually be lower the I would accept but the S mesh prints well at 20N. I have tried the S mesh on. A static before and wasn't that impressed. I tried new panel was a S mesh LX. I was impressed enough I ordered 10 yds or 150 and 180. That's the highest they have in the LX but their website says it will hold 55 LPI. Even if it won't I'll order some 225 of the standard S mesh. 

The shurlocs with S mesh look promising for a small manual shop. I own Roller frames and plan on just using the bolt mesh since I have already invested in the frames and stretching table.


----------



## shawnkspringhill (May 26, 2018)

Anyone using these years back still think worth the investment? And is there a way where we can buy mesh to use over buying the mesh panels?
That would make it a far better investment not spending $20-$30 per mesh panel.


----------



## shawnkspringhill (May 26, 2018)

Oh and what price have people paid? Im looking at the 6 screens 20x24 $566. Just wondering do they lower price on it time to time.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

shawnkspringhill said:


> Oh and what price have people paid? Im looking at the 6 screens 20x24 $566. Just wondering do they lower price on it time to time.



You’d be better off going Newman roller frames. Can get 12 screens 18x20 (21x23) or 23x26 for same price. I used panels with Newman mesh but installed bolt mesh now for years. I hand stretched the frames first couple of years and found a old stretch table for under $500 shipped and still working today. There was just someone here or digitsmith selling some frames and stretching bar. There isn’t a way to install your own mesh as the locking strips are built into the mesh panel.


----------



## shawnkspringhill (May 26, 2018)

Someone sold a buncha newmans about a year ago on CL. Timing is everything. I just bought 6 200 mesh from Goldup and before even printing on one of them I somehow put 2 cuts in the mesh on one while registering leveling pallets. I think having the wrench on pallet caused it with the open end. Its like f_ck that was a waste of $30. Im registering my 1st job as a screen printer, 6 color halftone seps done by Thomas Night at Advanced Artist. I think this is like learning how to swim in shark infested water.


----------



## scott8801 (Oct 27, 2011)

shawnkspringhill said:


> Oh and what price have people paid? Im looking at the 6 screens 20x24 $566. Just wondering do they lower price on it time to time.


I'm selling my solid loc system. I have 6 screens and extra mesh with the tools to put them together. Selling the whole lot for 300.00 plus whatever shipping is. Let me know if your interested.


----------

